
Fully-Automated Hydroponic Cannabis Home Grow System - joanmoussan
https://thedailywant.com/seedo-hydropponic-marijuana-grow-system/
======
rolph
The worlds first >legal< Fully-Automated Hydroponic Cannabis Home Grow System.

I have been building such systems for years, of all sizes. fully automated
greenhouse ranges or self contained growth chambers. Its easy stuff, and the
plant side of it is easy as well. The hard part is getting the end user away
from misconceptions about culture of plants.

~~~
joanmoussan
There's a lot of products that are similar I agree, I've just never seen one
with the specs that this one offers

